# My methods and tools



## Brooks803

I've been getting alot of PM's about my pen photos so I figured I'd share how I do it. Just remember one thing, I came up with the quote in my signature line and I put it to good use. In other words, this is not going to look pretty, but it works.

Lets start with the camera. It's a Kodak easyshare Z1012. Nothing super special about it, it's just a point and click off the shelf camera. I use the auto setting for all my pictures.







Next is my photo tent. I made it by cutting up a box I got something shipped in. I cut out all 4 sides and the top. Then taped white hankerchiefs over the cut outs. The gray is a piece of craft foam I got at hobby lobby for less than $1. It seems to be the perfect background for all colors. 









This next thing is what really helped my photos the most. It's just a cut up piece of that same craft foam. It's my homemade flash diffuser. I angle it in front of my flash and it makes the light bounce off all the sides of the photo tent giving a 360 lighting effect and reduces that major glare on the body of the pen. Oh, and disregard that little square cutout spot, that was just an experiment that made things worse.












Here are 2 examples I took a few mins ago. There is NO editing done to the photos, no cropping or anything, just as is. The 1st is the flash without the diffuser and the 2nd is with it as I normally take my photos.









You can really see a difference. Not just in the pen body, but in all the metal components as well. It gives a balanced look to the overall picture and allows it to be taken in as a whole.

Oh, I also take all my photos in the dark. It seems to help with reducing shadows, glare, and color. My camera has a preflash that allows it to focus in the dark. After I take my pictures the only editing I do is cropping, resizing, and color adjustment. The software is just what came with the computer. It's Windows 7 media live gallery editing. There's a auto adjust button and it makes the colors more like they really are. That's it folks. Like I said it's not a pretty pro looking setup or camera, but it gets the job done and done well. Hope that helps yall and if it looks like I'm leaving something out please let me know.


----------



## scoweyjoh

I'm looking for a box to cut-up as I type this. Nice job.


----------



## thewishman

Thanks, Jonathan! Your photos are so nice, I thought your used some expensive equipment.


----------



## brookswife803

Now what I want to know is how did he photograph the camera?


----------



## pianomanpj

brookswife803 said:


> Now what I want to know is how did he photograph the camera?


 
I think it was all done with mirrors. :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Lenny

Jonathon, I am reminded of this story ...

http://btr.michaelkwan.com/2011/05/22/sunday-snippet-the-dinner-party/

I am curious what you use for lights ?? 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arw01

Wow, not sure I would have ever thought of blocking the flash in that manner.  Couple of toothpicks and some superglue could make it a "firm" structure to pop on and off the camera flash.

Put this into my little bag of tricks I will.

Alan


----------



## Brooks803

brookswife803 said:


> Now what I want to know is how did he photograph the camera?


 
Since this is a family site I will hold my comment until you get home from work later. Starts with smart and ends with your posterior region though :tongue: I'll have you know my cell phone has just as many megapixels as the kodak! 



Lenny said:


> Jonathon, I am reminded of this story ...
> 
> http://btr.michaelkwan.com/2011/05/22/sunday-snippet-the-dinner-party/
> 
> I am curious what you use for lights ??
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Cool read Lenny, thanks. No lights though. Since I'm shooting in the dark the only lighting what-so-ever is the flash when I take the picture. Using that little foam piece bounces the light all throughout the photo tent providing all I need. That's why everything is white, it doesn't absorb as much light.


----------



## Leviblue

Jonathan,
Thanks for sharing.  I think I have a few boxes around here that I'll try your setup with.  Couldn't hurt my photos any, that's for sure.


----------



## Lenny

Brooks803 said:


> No lights though. Since I'm shooting in the dark the only lighting what-so-ever is the flash when I take the picture. Using that little foam piece bounces the light all throughout the photo tent providing all I need. That's why everything is white, it doesn't absorb as much light.


 
That's what I thought but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ToddMR

I am so going to try this!  I have the same style camera but model Z812 or something like that.  Never would have thought of trying this at all.  Now I am on the prowl for a box etc.

Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## el_d

Thanks Jonthan........

I thought this was a casting thread!!!!!


----------



## Brooks803

*Sorry!*

Sorry guys, I was cleaning up my photobucket album and totally forgot that by doing so I'd mess up posts with those pix. I got a PM asking about them so here's all could find. I can't go back and insert all the pix in the original post but here are all the pix I still have on my hard drive:

Photo Tent:











Foam Flash Diffuser:






Pen Pics:

No Flash Diffuser:






With Flash Diffuser:


----------



## wiset1

Way more high-tec than I do, ha ha ha. I'll have to give this a try as well.


----------



## jhprice

Thanks for reposting the photos.  One question, how does the defuser mount or where does it go?


----------



## leestoresund

John
If you go back and read the first post Jon tells you how to use it.


Lee


----------



## Texatdurango

Jonathan,  I can see a definate difference in the two examples you show.  Could you elaborate on your diffuser a little?  Do you actually hold it out in front of your camera when shooting?  I'm picturing in my mind that you have your pen on the stand, holding your camera a foot away and holding a piece of foam in front of the flash, actually BETWEEN the pen and the camera, is that even a close guess?

_"This next thing is what really helped my photos the most. It's just a cut up piece of that same craft foam. It's my homemade flash diffuser. *I angle it in front of my flash* and it makes the light bounce off all the sides of the photo tent giving a 360 lighting effect and reduces that major glare on the body of the pen"_


----------



## kenspens

thank you johnathan  for sharing some simple brilliance for the rest of us photographicly challenged artist  i will definatly be using your ideas!
thanks again for sharing!!
ken
kenspens


----------



## Brooks803

Texatdurango said:


> Jonathan, I can see a definate difference in the two examples you show. Could you elaborate on your diffuser a little? Do you actually hold it out in front of your camera when shooting? I'm picturing in my mind that you have your pen on the stand, holding your camera a foot away and holding a piece of foam in front of the flash, actually BETWEEN the pen and the camera, is that even a close guess?
> 
> _"This next thing is what really helped my photos the most. It's just a cut up piece of that same craft foam. It's my homemade flash diffuser. *I angle it in front of my flash* and it makes the light bounce off all the sides of the photo tent giving a 360 lighting effect and reduces that major glare on the body of the pen"_


 
You've got it pictured just right George. I couldn't find my original pictures so I just took a couple to show all how and where I do it. I had to use my cell phone so they're not the cleanest I've taken, but it got the job done.

From my point of view:






The other side:






You can play around with the angle of the foam to produce different lighting as well. You can bounce more light to one side than the other creating all types of options for dramatic lighting. 

George is also right about me being roughly a foot away from the pen when I take the picture. I try use as little zoom on the camera as possible. Hope that helps clear things up a bit. Feel free to ask questions if anything is unclear and I'll do my best to answer. Thanks!


----------



## Texatdurango

Now to find a piece of foam and give it a try, THANKS for the explanaition and additional photos.


----------



## alphageek

More ideas to do items similar to this (especially items 2, 4 & 9):
http://www.digital-photography-school.com/diy-flash-and-lighting-hacks-for-digital-photographers


----------



## jttheclockman

Texatdurango said:


> Now to find a piece of foam and give it a try, THANKS for the explanaition and additional photos.


 


Tissue paper works well too. I am sure you may have some of that around I hope:biggrin:


----------



## rizaydog

I have made a similar photo tent using a cardboard box and white pillow cases.  I like your diffuser idea.  I might have to give that one a try.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

